# browning silver-sx2 owners ?



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Quick question for all you browning/winchester owners...i stripped my silver down this weekend after hunting in the rain and when i pulled the trigger group off the small round foam pad inside the receiver fell off. Does anyone know what this is even for? From what i can tell by the looks it just buts up against the trigger group when you put it in. I cant see this affecting the guns operation much so ill probably just throw it back together and shoot it this weekend...but then again why would it be there if it didn't have a purpose. Any thoughts??? If anyone doesnt know what part im talking about i could get some pics up soon, let me know.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Call Browning tech. They are great


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just spitballing here, but it could be a recoil buffer. So the bolt doesn't repeatedly impact the metal of the rear of the receiver.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

I looked up the part on brownings part list and its called a trigger buffer. I will give browning a call today and see what they say.


----------

